# Shelf life of food?



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello all! I am getting a 3rd betta on friday and I was wondering if i will need to buy new food/treats as well. 

So my question is what is the shelf life of Freezedried blood worm and pellets? I have had the bloodworms since the beginning on june and the pellets since the end of june/beginning of july (I believed the person at the fish store when they said only feed them bloodworms  thanks to this site i know better).

Side note: AHHHHH! I can't wait for my third betta!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats on the new betta! What tail type do you think you'll get? 
I'm not sure if freeze-dried food even expires... but it's usually a year or two before pellets expire. You can check the label and see is there's an exp. date.


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks! Idk what kind tho, where I am getting one all they had was veil tails last time I went. But I am hoping they will have some crowntails (that's about as exotic as it gets around here). 

And thanks for the info on the food. I saw the ex. date I just wasn't sure if I should beleive it. You know like those 'tanks' that say they are for bettas when they are only fit to hold a cup of water. Sorry those make me mad lol. Each of my babys have their own 5gal tank.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Generally-you have 6mo-1yr once the seal is cracked on the fish food....this also depends on ingredient quality and additives......most of the added vitamin are not stable...with that said....old fish food usually is not harmful per se'-it just lacks some of the nutrient value and vitamins....

Proper storage is really important-a cool dry, dark place it best...the worst place in on top of the tank light-that added heat and moisture can cause the fish food to go bad really fast...a tightly sealed container in a dark-dry cabinet is best...

You should try to buy the smallest container of fish food you can find or split it with friends so you can buy several different fish foods to provide a good varied diet.......


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok I am storing it correctly then, that's good to know. Thank you! As for the varity in diet, I will buy a different pellet food when I go, any suggestions? I'd split it with a friend except I'm the only one I know with bettas. I don't mind buying the whole thing tho, as long as my bettas are happy and healthy i'm happy.

Oh and I am currently using TetraBetta floating mini pellets. Is there something better but still affordable I could use?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah ,well OLF is much more knowledgeable than me, so she's correct.  
I think a lot of people like Omega One Buffet Pellets. I use TopFin, but anything with decent amounts of protein is good. Just make sure there isn't high amounts of wheat or gluten.  Bettas are carnivores and need protein!~ omnomnom.


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Omega One Buffet Pellets, ok then! I will hopefully get some asap. What about my guys who have been on the same food (2 pellets a day & the occanisal treat) is there anything special i need to do when I switch their food? Sorry if this is a lot of questions i'm just always paranoid i will do something wrong and hurt them.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You don't have to get Betta specific food-look at the ingredients-the first item needs to be either whole, filet or meal from fish or seafood source.....pellets, flake, frozen, freeze dried...something different for every meal....what one is missing the other may have to provide a good varied nutrient rich diet....


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok! Thanks for the advice!! I will get some different food when I go to get a third betta. AH! I can't wait! lol. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you post some pics of your new guy when you get him?


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sure thing! You dont have to ask twice for pics!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

pics pics!  :blueyay:


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

there has always been a manufacturer date/lot number an expiration date printed on the foods that i buy .. if there isn't one .. i don't buy it .. cus who knows how long it's been sitting on the shelf at the store .. or someone rubbed it off .. its just too many variables .. so i only get the one's that have it clearly printed .. most of the time it's a super small stamp on the bottom or top lid ..

and.. can't wait for pix !!


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

As promised here are pics of Vladimir, my newest edition.



















sorry about the poor qualty they are from my cell phone for the moment. Oh and that is just his 'holding' bowl untill his tank is ready


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice find.....he is lovely.....


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You should start a new thread in the pic section if you haven't already....need to show him off......


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> You should start a new thread in the pic section if you haven't already....need to show him off......


I kinda have already, I made a post asking what color he is, which i found out is a red butterfly (i've never seen on in person b4), so I'm bragging on him there  I may make another thread for him tomorrow. I just posted some here since some asked for pics.


----------

